# AccucraftUK B4 at DH2012



## GaugeOneLines (Feb 23, 2008)

Did anybody see the little B4 that Ian Pearse brought over to Diamondhead, running, and if so what did you think of it?

David M-K
Ottawa


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
See here; 

https://picasaweb.google.com/114036153408224749848/Diamondhead2012#5700152080271336562 

Rod


----------



## Two Blocked (Feb 22, 2008)

The alphabet soup did not produce anything other than a can't-get-there-from-here notice. Is Diamondhead really leading off with an upper case letter? Would it be possible to cut/copy & paste the address to the post to avoid operator error in entering all the address line? Then, by merely clicking the highlighted web address, one might find one's way with only one click upon a blue, highlighted, address line.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Posted By Two Blocked on 23 Jan 2012 06:38 PM 
The alphabet soup did not produce anything other than a can't-get-there-from-here notice. Is Diamondhead really leading off with an upper case letter? Would it be possible to cut/copy & paste the address to the post to avoid operator error in entering all the address line? Then, by merely clicking the highlighted web address, one might find one's way with only one click upon a blue, highlighted, address line. 
Link works fine for me. Try it again.


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

Did you get the link to work? I copied and then pasted it wholesale into the address bar on a new browser window, and it took me right to a 13-second video clip. And the B4 was moving at a good clip, too, while hauling six green (Aster "Southern"?) coaches behind it. Energetic little thing. 

Steve


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I did the same. Could not imagine typing that into the address bar. I know I'd have made an error.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

and pulling the competitions cars too!!! 
Still looks like a Ruby on steroids to me. 
But seriously, from Rod Blakemans movies, it looks like it's very strong and controllable. 
Likewise their other new items the A1/3 Flying Scotsman, the L&B Lew and the I.O.M Peveril. Nice details on the latter two. 
The interesting thing is that whilst I know that they are all 'GAS' (too bad), the Flying Scotsman appears to have a clear plastic pipe under the cab, that makes it look like it's alcohol. 
Can anyone comment on what that might be? 
I wonder if we will see any of these offered for sale in the US through Accucraft? 
Oh right, still no warranty for Canada! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

David, 
As far as I know, all four are to be offered in North America. They all appear on the North America price list as available to order anyway. I would guess that stock in North America will likely be limited to pre-ordered units with perhaps a couple of additional pieces for first come, first served sale. 

The Flying Scotsman is gas fired, but could the tubing be the feed and return for an axle pump? 

I have a Peveril on order, and I am certainly anticipating its arrival, hopefully in time for the Staver Spring Steamup. I've also heard rumblings that one of my fellow PSGRS steamers has a B4 on order, which will be interesting to see upon arrival. 

Paul


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

David, 
why don't you get a "Flying Scotsman". I"ll keep it down here in Florida and make sure it runs just fine. When you want, we can arrange for the Scotsman to make its way to the Pacific North West and up into Canada. Should something go wrong, I'll deal with the warranty here. 

Sound good? How could we lose that way?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked fine for me also. Later RJD


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi David,


I did see the Accucraft B4 in action. It is a heavy and chunky little bugger! I was checking some B4 pictures when I got home, and Accucraft did very well. It pulled my 6 Aster coaches (thank you again for your help!) without any problem or slipping on the oily track. Most of the big engines were all slipping at times, but the B4 just ran without problems. Ian told me that the cylinders and reverser are used in several of the new locomotives. It definitely did not have the Ruby cylinders and reverser. The piston valves and reverser are machined in one block. I though that the engine ran well. As this was a production sample Ian indicated that he might see about enlarging the fuel tank. It also will come with a "Goodall" valve. There was some loose talk that it might come in a lined LSWR green. 


The cylinder and valve/reverser block could be used in many small locomotives. I expect that Accucraft will be able to come out with many engines using this unit. Ian also told me that he/Accucraft are working on an inside cylinder engine unit that can be used in many other English locomotives. It looks like some good things are coming from Accucraft.


I did see the A3 running. As far as I could tell, it ran smoothly and should be able to pull a good size train. I did not see it enough to know if it is ready for that "mythical 30 minute time slot." Maybe someone studied the engine more than I did. Also, it is a production sample without the final paint scheme.


Best regards,


Dan


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

While you are on Rod's site at Picasa ,he has 198 photos and short videos of a lot of good engines.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

I watched the videos of Diamondhead as well, and also thought that the B4 looked like a powerful little steamer. As an interested prospective purchaser, however, it looked to me as if the L&B Lew was slippery in trying to pull just two coaches. Did it have water-or does it take water in the side tanks? If if did have water in the tanks, that should have added some weight. It may be just my poor observation in viewing the video, but it did seem to slip in going around the track whereas the little B4 and the Scotsman did not appear to do so. Did I see it correctly? 
Myron


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

Myron, 
The Lew was on 4 foot radius track AND on the poorest track in the building and some spots out of gauge AND the track was oily. 
There is no water in the side tank and none needed. 
The Lew and also the Perevil ran good and looked good. 
Dan


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Luv . . . 

[/b]
_Peveril_[/b] 

_Peveril_[/b]

_Peveril_[/b]



_Thank you Ian ! _


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Peveril looks like its going to be a real gem of a model. Now, perhaps they could do one of the small boilered Beyer Peacocks as well...


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 25 Jan 2012 12:15 AM 
Peveril looks like its going to be a real gem of a model. Now, perhaps they could do one of the small boilered Beyer Peacocks as well... 

I lobbied Ian for the K1 Garratt. Though he thought it would be popular he said it was engineering equal to the NGG16 with it's own challenges. 
*
TGR K class* From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia:
"Although considered the first Garratt locomotives ironically they differed in two important details from Herbert Garratt's original concept. They are actually compound locomotives, with two high pressure cylinders on the rear engine, and a pipe leading to two larger low pressure cylinders on the front engine. Both sets of cylinders were placed facing each other inside their engine units, rather than facing out as in all other garratts." 

[/b]*File:K1 works photograph.jpg* From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

